
Palaeoenvironmental and archaeological evidence of total warfare among the Maya - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-019-0671-x
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2019/08/ancient-m...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2019/08/ancient-
maya-practiced-total-war-before-drought/)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/science/mayan-warfare-
arc...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/science/mayan-warfare-
archaeology.html)

[https://www.livescience.com/66102-maya-civilization-was-
ultr...](https://www.livescience.com/66102-maya-civilization-was-ultraviolent-
before-collapse.html)

------
peach
Interesting.... If I could only read it!

------
droithomme
The only post here so far, commenting about the paywall, was downvoted until
dead.

It was a reasonable comment though because the article itself says:

> This research was funded by the USGS Climate and Land Use Research and
> Development Program, a National Science Foundation Archaeology research
> grant (no. 1322775) and a University of Alabama Research Grant Committee
> Level 1 Grant (no. RGC-2018-14). Additional funding for fieldwork was
> provided by Fundación PACUNAM, the National Geographic Society and the
> Alphawood Foundation.

It's immoral and unreasonable to put publicly funded research behind paywalls
controlled by private organizations. And it is a psychopathic abomination that
any and all thoughtful serious discussion board dealing with academic and
scientific issues would so dramatically and brutally censor all discussion of
this highly important and serious issue.

~~~
rexpop
Capitalism ubiquitously recuperates human-produced value—from our private
data, and the hours of our working life, to the water we drink, and the air we
breathe—and this is the nit you pick? This is the "psychopathic abomination"?

Forgive me for thinking you've bigger fish to fry.

That being said, of this is the straw that breaks the camel's back for you;
get on with your bad self.

~~~
krageon
You can think more than one thing is terrible. It's not like you have only one
mental slot for life and you have to select it very carefully or fail as a
human being.

~~~
rexpop
For me, it's a question of scale. When many "terrible things" are rooted in
the same cause, it behooves us to recognize and address that upstream
phenomenon.

The hours in a day are, as it happens, zero sum. It's cliché, but we must pick
our battles. Leaf nodes are ill-advised opponents.

